
User Timing and Custom Metrics - plurby
https://speedcurve.com/blog/user-timing-and-custom-metrics/
======
zeman
It's amazing how few sites are using these techniques to measure their user
experience. Less than 1% of sites in the HttpArchive.

------
steve_souders
30% of SpeedCurve customers use User Timing. We're lucky to have clients that
are so focused on performance.

